# TOC Cleveland ?



## oldy57 (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought this bike last spring and thought the bike was a CCM Cleveland. It came without a head badge. It has 4 holes for what I thought would be a Canadian Cleveland badge. I have an early CCM Cleveland badge but the holes don't line up. I am thinking it would be a Lozier US Cleveland. The seat is not original as well as the wheels. Wood rims are Clinchers, rear hub New Hercules with the brake arm. Front hub is unknown. Stem is not correct. Crank and chain ring are probably 1900 or so. Pedals are like the Cleveland bikes of same years. Anyone know what the year would be, also maybe a model. Would this be a race bike with wrong parts.


----------



## oldy57 (Nov 30, 2015)

More pics


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Love that chainring!


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 30, 2015)

The CCM badges were smaller in size compared to Lozier badge


----------



## David Brown (Nov 30, 2015)

I think it is per CCM  Could still be Canada Lozier As Cleveland had a factory in Toronto, it was taken over by CCM when formed in 1899.In the last hundred years someone could have put the Hercules hub on it.I do know someone near me that has a 1897 Cleveland Lozier Toronto made bike. i could see if i can get a measurement for you on that badge. Bike was mine some time ago.Get back to me at bikehike@rogers.com


----------



## slcurts (Dec 1, 2015)

oldy57 said:


> I bought this bike last spring and thought the bike was a CCM Cleveland. It came without a head badge. It has 4 holes for what I thought would be a Canadian Cleveland badge. I have an early CCM Cleveland badge but the holes don't line up. I am thinking it would be a Lozier US Cleveland. The seat is not original as well as the wheels. Wood rims are Clinchers, rear hub New Hercules with the brake arm. Front hub is unknown. Stem is not correct. Crank and chain ring are probably 1900 or so. Pedals are like the Cleveland bikes of same years. Anyone know what the year would be, also maybe a model. Would this be a race bike with wrong parts.




It has the same chainring as my 1908 Cleveland 830 -


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry but the chainrings are different designs (both are Clevelands), your design is the common Lozier chainring. 










There were many Cleveland chainring designs, just like there were many Cleveland badge designs.


----------



## T-Mar (Dec 1, 2015)

Those CCM badges do not read "WESTFIELD". The right, four rivet version, reads "TORONTO ONT", while the left, two rivet version, reads "WESTON ONT". In January 1917, CCM moved bicycle production from the old Lozier building at Toronto Junction to a newly constructed facility at Weston. The presence of Weston on the badges indicate they are no earlier than 1917, while a CCM badge stating Toronto is 1899-1916. CCM discontinued the Cleveland brand circa 1942.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 1, 2015)

You are correct…thanks


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 4, 2015)

Here is the badge for your bike


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 4, 2015)

Do you have a spare badge for my bike.


----------

